# Zoe's Rats



## ZoeRipper (Apr 15, 2010)

So now that you all know I'm running a very, very, VERY small rat rescue, I thought I might share some pix of my girls.

First up, Lady.

















Now Bug.





















And now my latest girl, Beauty!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Apr 15, 2010)

A little back-story on my girls.

Lady and Bug were my first rats, I adopted them from a lady off Craigslist who was keeping both of them in a 10-gal fishtank. WAYYYYY too small for even one rat. (I'm not gonna begin telling why fishtanks are bad for rats, I'd be here all day.) A few days later I bought a ferret cage off CL for them, quickly learned that they could escape from the 1" bar spacing, and quickly covered the whole thing with hardware cloth. They stayed in that up until the last days of March, or the first days of April, I forget.

Now they're in a single-unit Critter Nation cage, which looks like this:






And now about Beauty.

Beauty was another CL rescue. She was a 6 y/o boy's pet after his dog died, she was also being kept in a 10-gal tank. (Amazingly, she doesn't have a respiratory infection.) The little boy lost interest in her after about a week, didn't feed her very often, and rarely changed her bedding. Now she's in Lady and Bug's old Ferret cage, getting used to the house, etc. Her next treatment for the mites is next week on Tuesday, then the week AFTER that I will introduce her to Lady and Bug.

Tadah! These are my girls.


----------



## Rick (Apr 15, 2010)

Nice. I had a couple rats once. They do make good pets.


----------



## ThaRatChick (Apr 15, 2010)

Awww, great ratties  

Nice CN too. I have the hanging bird toy for my pigewon, he loves it. My rats don't care for jingly things though...

Are you using revolution for mites? Did you quarantine the new gal?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Apr 16, 2010)

Yes, Beauty is still in QT and will be for about 2 more weeks. She got Ivermectin for the mites (my vet gave it to me for free, how awesome is she?).

Also, my girls seem to love jingly stuff. Especially at 4 in the morning


----------



## ThaRatChick (Apr 16, 2010)

Hehe, my ratties have their own room down the hall, i usually don't hear them much!


----------



## ZoeRipper (Apr 17, 2010)

Oh, I love having my rats right by me. I can usually tell if something's wrong just by listening, and my nakie rat is kinda sickly, she's soooo high-strung, she has stress-induced myco flare-ups frequently. So having her right there is good for her and me!


----------



## ZoeRipper (May 3, 2010)

Update! I finally have all my girls in the same cage with no fighting! Wooo!


----------

